# How do you make a fist?



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

A, because I'm an eejit who thumps instead of punches, if ever in a squabble XD


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

OP said:


> When I do a Google image search for "fist", most of the pictures show a thumb across the other fingers (B). I've always made fists with my thumb under the other fingers (C) and haven't been corrected by other people. This makes me curious as to which way of making fists is actually the most common, since I haven't really paid attention to how other people make them.


I did it, each hand, fast for accuracy: I make a fist using my right hand with thumb across other fingers including the ring finger; on my left, same except my thumb barely touches my ring finger: I don't wear rings but hopefully most know which digit that is.

I grew up with sibs beating on me, so I learned to make a good fist--the kind not likely to break my thumb, i.e. never put the thumb "under" the others.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Turlowe said:


> B is the correct way, if you try hitting anything with force in position C you stand a very good chance of breaking your thumb. It's not hard to break your hand hitting anything solid with an open fist, boxers don't wear those gloves to protect other boxers, it's to protect their hands.


I just saw this--I post and then go back to read. Glad I had bullying sibs to teach me the correct way, although it would have been even more pleasant to "read about it" and practice.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Hm. The wording was misleading. Putting your thumb across the top of yoir knuckles ( like in the picture) isn't really right. Your thumb goes across and under your knucles, but not tucked in like that.

People are often suprise that I know how to make a fist without formal training. Seriously? Is this not common knowlage?


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*Being precise in writing sometimes requires photos for clarity.*

@Fumetsu

The word knuckle means different things to different people. 

I have always, well, since college days, seen hands as having two sets of knuckles--the top and lower, less prominent, and it is the lower less prominent ones I [wrote about placing] my thumb over--closer to nail bed. 

Are these the knuckles you are referring to when you write about "over and under"? 

To be precise, however, I put my thumb, naturally, automatically, "between" the upper, more prominent knuckles and the lower, less prominent, which is safe. 

Full, fist impact will not break my knuckles nor my thumbs.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

I naturally do A cause it's more comfortable, though it's not the proper fist. I'd never punch someone anyway unless in self-defense.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I instinctively did A


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> C looks like if you hit something hard enough you'd hurt your thumb.


It's a broken thumb if you punch someone. And A will end up with either no power or a broken wrist. If you want to do a little experiment take something about the size of a lighter in your hand and do the B grip. It's better than B for self defence.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Have I gotten it right?


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*How About a Knuckle Sandwich?*

@OP

That is right but hit "straight on," so tilt your hand forward level with your wrist. You want alignment, and do not want your knuckles making the contact; that would hurt and possibly break them.

I used to do Wadu Ryu martial art: and this is how we were taught to hold our fists for major impact; also, pull back fast so you do not absorb the blow--and only to be used as self-defense, keep your feet planted, grounded, balanced.










Align wrist better than he is here, but this is correct.










Is is correct but is knuckles are swollen from sparring. You will not be sparring so your knuckles will not look like this.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

mytinyheart said:


> B but my left hand might go A.


same!


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Like a true fighter of justice who does it... B. :kitteh: 

Sometimes I lay my hands flat and open, and use my palms instead... like a true master who does it! :shocked:


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

PaladinRoland said:


> Like a true fighter of justice who does it... B. :kitteh:
> 
> Sometimes I lay my hands flat and open, and use my palms instead... like a true master who does it! :shocked:


 You can strike with similar levels of force with the base of your palm as with your closed fist, usually with far less chance of injury. Unlike your knuckles the heel of your hand is designed for impact, though with certain strikes you might have to modify the technique to allow a solid impact with the palm, and with some styles it might simply not be possible. Additionally it's been my experience that even trained fighters show less of a defense reaction against an open hand as opposed to a fist, open hands just seem less aggressive.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Next to my finger. Someone told me not to tuck it in, because you may break it from the impact. I can't remember which one was more optimal though, A or B.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Always used B, it locks your fingers behind your thumb so they do not destabilize during any pressure or force. Came to me naturally also because A and C feel uncomfortable positions to have your fingers in when preparing a punch.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

B, though I honestly don't remember ever punching anyone, lol.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Thumb next to index finger. I think. I've started overthinking it now xD


----------



## ambilon (Feb 4, 2017)

B


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

B is most natural to me (but my thumb isn't bent so far in as the pic shows; it's more between index & middle). Unless I am doing some workout exercise eg planks and trying to prevent wrist issue, then I automatically put my thumb on the inside.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

B, and I never once paid attention to those things lol.

I just immediately make a fist and punch someone (for good or bad reasons), never thought "Oh noes, my thumb isn't across my other fingers like always! I'm gonna injure something of mine!" I just......do it.


----------

